# Grades ??



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I know, I should have searched it but.
In 1" scale is a 2% grade the same as a 1:29th scale 2% grade?

or is all grades the same? % wise?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

All the same regardless of scale - rise over run.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

A cop pulled me over the other day and said I was going 50 miles per hour in a 35 zone. How could I possibly be going 50 miles per hour I asked. I've only been driving 10 minutes.

Rise/run yields a number without unit of measure. Therefore, no scale is involved.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I of all people should know this, but i even looked at greg's site and searched here for how to figure grades. nothing came up that was clear. 
I thought in G it was 100 inches, in 1:1 its 100 ft.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Doesn't matter what the unit of measure is Marty - feet, inchs, yards, meters, etc. - so long as they are consistant. 2' rise in 100' - 2" rise in 100" - 2 yard rise in 100 yards - 2 meter rise in 100 meters - all yeaild a 2% grade.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I added an explanation to my site Marty, sorry to fall short:

*http://www.elmassian.com...trong>**

Also remember that curves on a grade basically make it "steeper" in terms of power needed to lift the train up in "altitude'

Greg*


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

A relatively easy way to measure grades without going to the laser leveling equipment. 

The next time you are at a big box hardware store, Look at their levels. Choose one that is at least 50 in. long. Now measure 50 inches from one end and make a scratch. Set the end which is 50 in. from the scratch on your rail. Now slide a thin block under the far end. Move the block inwards until the level reads level. 

Now just measure from the scratch to the rail. Each 1/2 in. will represent a 1% grade. Each 1/4 inch will represent a 1/2% grade. Each 1/8 in. sill represent a 1/4% grade. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Ironton, you are of course correct but the best investment I made on my track was finnaly buying the digital level. I was able to go litearlly foot by foot. Afterward, I was fnally able to enjoy my track. 

Dave


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, it's actually simpler to buy a $50 level that is nice and short and can also be used for crosslevel checking. They have gotten plenty cheap and read percentage directly. 

Greg


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually i use a sears level that reads out elevation in percent or degrees. It also has a laser, but I do not think they are terribly useful outdoors, hard to see the dot. 

I find the long level useful in all sorts of other places. Such as hanging a row of cabinets. So it is a good purchase and can be used to check a long run of track quickly.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, a long straight edge helps in many home situations.

The level I use on track, reads elevation in inches, degrees, and most importantly for us, percentage is this one:

(The reason I recommend a shorter level is not only cross level measurements (often neglected by many), but that it's rare that our small railroads (as compared to the real thing) have a grade that is "flat" throughout the grade, but have easements at the beginning and end. When I tried to use a long level, it was constantly rocking on the track... I do have one long grade where a long level would work though as you state.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Another reason to use a short level is to find the ups and downs on your grade. It's easy to set the upper height to establish the grade you want...but as you build the roadbed, there will be small ups and downs...and we're talking about stuff as small as a 1/8" rise or flattening in 4' of roadbed..and ya got a 6% (rise) or 0% (flattening). It's VERY easy to put in a 3% grade that has several 6% rises and flattens out elsewhere. They're very hard to see over a short length of track...but your loco will definitely notice them.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Good point Mike, that was one of the issues that I was having, just killed the performance. 

dave


----------

